# Failed 42 Cube Marathon



## Lofty (Jan 13, 2008)

I have just failed this moments ago so it is still difficult to type. Oh My! The only thing i can compare it to is the time i almost passed out giving blood (I was only like 2 pounds over the minimum weight so was suffering blood loss then)
I was on my 41st cube and my hand would literally not move. I could not force my hand to go no matter what I did...
Oh yes so my cubes... I used my OH cube and that was wonderful but then the only other cube available was a cube missing stickers and about twice as tight as my OH cube... and more than twice the friction...
Anyway I am pretty certain the whole horrible ordeal is on tape (unless the camera stopped filming). It is of course to big for youtube so I may try to split it into parts or i may just have to email out the video for those who want to watch. I would suggest just skipping to the end where I am getting pretty out of it and am shouting about how my hand won't move...
I'll do this again when I go home in a week or so and pick up my new cubes that came in from cube4you.
Edit: I have around 25 minutes of video that I want to split up and put on youtube can anyone tell me how I can divide it up? I need to keep the audio I think that will be the only entertaining part... you can listen to my friend/scrambler try to encourage me to go on and me yell at him telling him I can't  I was so close!!! yet failed...


----------



## alltooamorous (Jan 13, 2008)

I envy you for being able to have done 4x cubes! I can barely do 2 without my hand hurting >.>

But I'd love to watch the video.

Just saw the edit, you can use Windows Movie Maker and it'll automatically split your video into a lot of parts. From there you can just put the parts together in any way you like.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 13, 2008)

That's crazy. I kind of want to try this now, just to see if my fingers can take it.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 13, 2008)

I really recommend using two good cubes! I am fairly certain I will be able to do it next week.
It really was kinda scary at the end... My whole body was tingly not just my hand... I am now almost fully recovered my hand doesn't hurt at all. It never hurt during the solve the fingers just stopped functioning  I averaged like 30.5 seconds per cube... when you see the second cube i was using you will know why.
Good luck on your attempt Jason!


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 13, 2008)

I did an hour marathon OH at tysons a while back, my hand went numb after like 10 minutes but then it was just the same feeling for the rest of the hour. 

I think I got ~110 solves w/ 5 or so DNFs


----------



## Lofty (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! That was going to be my next attempt after I do this 42 cube one. I think my main problem was the cubes used. An hour is quite a long time. Did you train any or just go from doing normal averages and stuff to an hour?
I wonder why my symptoms were similar to that of blood loss... it was the worst in my left hand but the rest of my body (mainly other hand) felt it too..


----------



## Pedro (Jan 13, 2008)

you could have used your right hand for the last 2 cubes 

but, anyway, it's really impressive that you tried...

if I get someone to scramble I can try this  (and the normal marathon too...)
not sure if my brother already knows the notation...he's coming back from travelling today, so hopefully I can do it some time this week...


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done Lofty, lol.
The spread symptoms could be because: Your whole nervous system is connected (to your spine, up to the brain). Thus your brain would be telling you to stop, but you would persevere, and your brain would be like "that's it, I'm gonna stop this", so it spreads.

Maybe...


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 14, 2008)

You were so close!!! Once those nice DIYs are in, you'd be good to go ;-) Rest your hands for a while though. I'm sure that marathon just boosted up your stamina


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 14, 2008)

You own 42 cubes?


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 14, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> You own 42 cubes?



you don't need 42, you need like.. 3 and someone to scramble them


----------



## Lofty (Jan 14, 2008)

I used only two cubes...
The video is divided into 3 parts and is now on my youtube. For some reason my camera has stopped recording sound so I don't actually expect anyone to watch it because it may not be too terribly exciting.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder if I can even do that with 2 hands!
I'll go try it out


----------



## Pi-Chan (May 18, 2008)

Last weekend I also tried to solve 42 Cubes one-handed-Marathon and it was just like cdzoan said:
After some time the hand goes numb, but it still works!
I needed 31:37.36; not fast anyhow, but whole 30 minutes concentrating on cubing becomes boring really quick. 
So I got an average of ~45 seconds.
I don't remember the exact time, but I think it was like 50 seconds average...


After that 42, we (Tobi / Cerb1987) and me decided to enlarge this marathon, so I did 100 cubes in a row.


----------



## Cerberus (May 18, 2008)

the average of 50 seconds where at the total 100 cubes. and don't you have the time somewhere from a email from ron maybe?
But it was quite nice and we stoped because I were even more bored of scrambling then he was of solving. maybe we should go for 500 cubes in a row, hmmm but that would be insane to scramble, any volunteers?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 20, 2008)

I've done 3 consecutive average of 12s but i guess that doesn't count because I scramble it myself and it's only 36....


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 22, 2008)

do you guys relise how old this is...


----------



## andrewvo1324 (May 22, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> do you guys relise how old this is...



no not really hopw old is he?


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 23, 2008)

...*giggle*


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 2, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys relise how old this is...
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 2, 2008)

I believe what *LukeMayn* is trying to say is that this thread was started over 4 months ago.


----------

